# Asus Mars 2 Erste Bilder



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

Hi leute heute sind bilder aufgetaucht von der Asus Mars 2. Auf den Bilder ist zu sehen das die Karte von 3 -8 Pin Stromanschlüssen gespeist wird das wären unter vollast 525 watt .
Da mein englisch und deutsch sehr schlecht sind kann ich leider auch nicht mehr zur news sagen . Last am Besten selber und last  die Bilder für sich sprechen .


Quelle :techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming

Link:  ASUS MARS II Graphics Card Pictured | techPowerUp


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2011)

Schaut nett aus, lad die Bilder mal hier ins Forum hoch oder binde sie in deinen Post ein!
Ich hatte ja mal auf eine Quad-Slot Karte gehofft!


----------



## TheMF6265 (30. Mai 2011)

der Kühler ist nicht von schlechten Eltern 
wird in meinen Augen wieder ein FAIL die Karte, da sie in der Praxis nutzlos ist, ist ja auch mehr ein überdimensionierter "Schwanzvergleich"


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Mai 2011)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> der Kühler ist nicht von schlechten Eltern
> wird in meinen Augen wieder ein FAIL die Karte, da sie in der Praxis nutzlos ist, ist ja auch mehr ein überdimensionierter "Schwanzvergleich"


 
Doch ist er, bedenke mal, dass der Kühler zwei GPU's und doppelt soviele Speicherbänke kühlen muss. Also da müsste @Stock schon ein geiler Wasserkühler von Asus dabei sein, aber so... naja


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

Ein Quad SLI wäre da Interessant 

Naja da hab ich lieber ein GTX580 Gespann (SLI), die Temperaturen müssen da ja jenseits hoch sein, da gleicher Takt und der Kühler bestimmt nicht doppelt so gross wie einer der GTX580 ist.

Wenns einen Wasserkühler dazu gibt und einen anständigen Treiber dann von mir aus


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

Schade das die karte nicht einen 3ten dvi hat wie die 590.Oder kann man da 2 dvi und einen Mini display port nutzen für 3 monitore?


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Mai 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das die karte nicht einen 3ten dvi hat wie die 590.Oder kann man da 2 dvi und einen Mini display port nutzen für 3 monitore?



Hup kann man


----------



## Ahab (30. Mai 2011)

Haha ne 100% Taste für die Lüfter...  Boah muss das fies sein.  Immerhin sind es diesmal zwei Lüfter. Aber das Kühlkonstrukt wirkt nicht so mächtig wie bei der Ares finde ich.


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

ja man weis noch nicht wie karte von der gröse her is im vergleich zum mb schätze ich die karte weas digga ein als die Ares  
bei mir fliegt die 590 raus und des kommt rein .
Dan ma was Geld sparen für nen deutsch kurs


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Haha ne 100% Taste für die Lüfter...  Boah muss das fies sein.  Immerhin sind es diesmal zwei Lüfter. Aber das Kühlkonstrukt wirkt nicht so mächtig wie bei der Ares finde ich.



Die Ares war einiges schicker, habe sie mal live gesehen, in einem Alukoffer hat sie da mit dem goldenen Kühler geglänzt.. naja der Preis ist aber auch recht hoch, hab dann nur einen AGB gekauft

Dennoch finde ich die Ares momentan noch die geilste Graka überhaupt (obwohl ich Wakü habe  )


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

525 watt sind schon ne hausnummer naja leistung hat ihren preis is doch bei allem so . gtx 580 gespann verbrauch auch an die 500 watt .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja schon, aber die Hitzeentwicklung wird besser verteilt sein bei 2 Karten an 4 Slots...

Schon mein Vater hat seine 5970 unter Wasser gesetzt (und er hasst Wasserkühlung ) weil sie so heiss wurde, dann will ich gar nicht Wissen wie heiss dieses Modell wird


----------



## ViP94 (30. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut nett aus, lad die Bilder mal hier ins Forum hoch oder binde sie in deinen Post ein!
> Ich hatte ja mal auf eine Quad-Slot Karte gehofft!



Nennt man dann SLI!


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

1000 watt Nezteil solte man schon haben denke ich .Die Ares hatte 2-8+6-pin oder ?


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Mai 2011)

mit montiertem wasserkühler hätte ich event sogar zugeschlagen 

Die ares hatte ich mir vor 2 monaten fast gekauft als sie für 400 weg ging 

MfG


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

jo aber gebraucht würde ich mir die karte nich holen es gab die ma in einen östereichigen shop für 600 neu die hätte ich mir dan geholt an deiner stelle.


----------



## Ahab (30. Mai 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:


> 1000 watt Nezteil solte man schon haben denke ich .



Na wozu gibts die Dinger denn?


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

ja hab ich ja verbaut  . Werde mir die karte ja auch holenmit dem neuen system und die Asus gtx 590 hau ich hier ins Forum. Denke ich werd mir dazu ne sandy holen und nen gescheites z board . Da kann man des ja gut gebrauchen das es auf cpu gpu wechselt im idel


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2011)

Solche Grafikkarten sind einfach die Geilsten.

Die Ares hat manuelle Spannungskontakte zur Überprüfung, frag mich warum die MarsII das nicht hat. Oder sind das die frei Punkte unter den Stromanschlüssen, die so gefährlich nah an die Backplate sind?

Auf jedenfall eine schöne Karte, zwei Lüfter und volle 3-Slot sollten genügen. Aber die Ares sah mir seinem Kupferblock wirklich schöner aus, und bei 1T darf man einiges erwarten.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. Mai 2011)

Monstrum, dat will ich!


----------



## Zyanoses (30. Mai 2011)

Aber schön das ich was gefunden hab was auch ma mehrer keute zum schreiben hier anemiert . Bringt mas bissel bewegung in den chat


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Mai 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:


> ja hab ich ja verbaut  . Werde mir die karte ja auch holenmit dem neuen system und die Asus gtx 590 hau ich hier ins Forum. Denke ich werd mir dazu ne sandy holen und nen gescheites z board . Da kann man des ja gut gebrauchen das es auf cpu gpu wechselt im idel


 
Das klingt ja schon fast mörderisch, hoffe es gibt dann bilder


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:


> ja hab ich ja verbaut  . Werde mir die karte ja auch holenmit dem neuen system und die Asus gtx 590 hau ich hier ins Forum. Denke ich werd mir dazu ne sandy holen und nen gescheites z board . Da kann man des ja gut gebrauchen das es auf cpu gpu wechselt im idel


 Noch geht das nicht, sobald die Karte völlig abgeschaltet werden kann, bin ich auch bei diesen Spezialkarten mit dabei.

So erstmal nicht.


----------



## Heli-Homer (30. Mai 2011)

Wtf?! Was ist das für nen grafikpanzer? 
Totale vernichtung diese maschine 
Das wars mehr fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## TerrorTomato (30. Mai 2011)

Perfekt für nen officerechner 
2x davon aufm SR-2 und 1500W gehen die Puste aus


----------



## Pumpi (30. Mai 2011)

Was ihr wieder habt mir euren 1000 Watt NT's.

Ein Enermax Modu 87 800 Watt Gold, wird die Karte in einem Sandy Sys @ 5Ghz, ganz locker stemmen.

Und das auch @ MaxOC, checkt das mal aus 

Enermax MODU87+ 800W ATX 2.3 (EMG800EWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MysticBinary82 (30. Mai 2011)

Ne Sache für den, der entweder üble Komplexe hat oder zu viel Kleingeld hat - Ich nehme auch gerne spenden entgegen, jedoch kann ich nicht versprechen, dass die Investition in mich sinnvoller sind als in so ein stück Hardware.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



Skysnake schrieb:


> 3x8 Pin sogar  nicht "nur" 2x8+6



War zu erwarten, das es 3x8 Pin sind. Hätte aber ehrlich gesagt lieber noch einen 6 Pin dazu gesehen. Dann wäre ich mir sicher, das die Karte wegen zu hoher Leistungsaufnahme nicht runter takten muss. So würde ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das Sie eventuell dann eh runter takten muss, weil Sie zu warm wird 

Aber sehr schickes Teil. DAS ist mal ein Kühler


----------



## Pumpi (31. Mai 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ne Sache für den, der entweder üble Komplexe hat oder zu viel Kleingeld hat - Ich nehme auch gerne spenden entgegen, jedoch kann ich nicht versprechen, dass die Investition in mich sinnvoller sind als in so ein stück Hardware.


 
Ach Mystic, wieder so ein kausal Bash @ Regionen von den du keine Ahnung hast !

Wenn auf deiner Full HD Grotte@60Hz alles läuft mit deiner 6970, dann ist's ja gut, es gibt Menschen die haben mehr Anspruch.

Wobei man jetzt natürlich erstmal genau wissen müsste ob die Karte tatsächlich "nur" eine Dual GTX 580 ist, und somit eine Karte mit 2x1,5GB ist, oder ob es sich doch um eine 2x3GB Karte handeln sollte ?

Selbst wenn es nur 1,5GB sind, dann wird ein 3D User mit dieser Karte @ 900 Mhz sicherlich deutlich mehr Freude haben, als ein User mit GTX 590 @ 600 Mhz !

Der zu erwartende Aufpreis von 600 auf 900€ wäre völlig gerechtfertigt !!!

Von Auflösungen @ 2560+ Full AA, brauch man da garnicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2011)

Von was träumst du bei Nacht? 900 MHz 

Selbst die GB GTX580SOC hat gerade mal 855 MHz, und du träumst von 900MHz....

Also man sollte schon halbwegs realistisch sein. Da reicht weder die Spannungsversorgung, geschweige denn die Kühlung für aus.


----------



## Pumpi (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Vogel Skysnake 

Es geht mir bei dem Vergleich um realistisch zu erzielende Werte !

Die GTX 590 schafft Treiberkastrierter Weise nun mal nur 600Mhz, böse Stimmen behaupten das wenn es warm wird @ aktuellem Treiber die GTX 590 sogar gedrosselt wird auf 550Mhz und weniger !

Eine offene Mars 2 mit diesem nie da gewesenen Kühlkonstrukt sollte @ lediglich 1,1 - 1,15 Volt locker die 900 Mhz @ Air schaffen, dabei rede ich noch nichtmal von einer teuren spezial angefertigten Wakülösung, sondern lediglich von OC @ gut durchlüftetem Gehäuse !

Man kann eben auf einem billig Sandy Board für gut 100€, das nichtmal SLI oder CF fähig ist, richtig GPU Power haben.

Wenn einem dann noch bewusst ist, das man so etwas mit einem günstigen Gold NT (Lepa) befeuern kann, dann weiß man das es trotz einer obskuren korrifäen Karte, es möglich ist ein gutes P/L Verhältnis zu erstellen !

Peace jungens


----------



## Zombiez (31. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Von was träumst du bei Nacht? 900 MHz
> 
> Selbst die GB GTX580SOC hat gerade mal 855 MHz, und du träumst von 900MHz....
> 
> Also man sollte schon halbwegs realistisch sein. Da reicht weder die Spannungsversorgung, geschweige denn die Kühlung für aus.


 
850Mhz schafft ja selbst meine GTX470 mit Stockkühlung (zwar laut, aber dann wird Anlage halt lauter), da sollten 900Mhz  schon locker drinne sein beim gf110.
Ja selbst die SSSSSOC-Karten werden nicht bis ans Limit getrieben, dass kann sich der Hersteller gar nicht leisten.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2011)

Ja aber die GTX580 zieht schon ihre 300 Watt und mehr @stock aus der Dose. Da wird ne GTX595 @900MHz garantiert noch mehr ziehen als 600 Watt. Die Anschlüsse bieten aber nur 525Watt.....

Zudem wird das Ding aber abartig heiß, selbst wenn das ein Trippleslot Kühler ist. Direkt ab Werk wird es vielleicht 50 MHz mehr geben als ne GTX580@stock. Und bei 900MHz kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass das die Spannungsversorgung nicht lange mit macht. 

Aber klar, wenn du das Ding verheizen willst und nur kurzfristig die 900 MHz mal kratzen willst, hast du ne Chance das zu schaffen, aber ich würde meine Hand nicht für ins Feuer halten. Du musst bedenken der Kühler muss das ja alles noch weg schaffen. Gesund ist was anderes, und wenn man in die Taktreduzierung rein läuft bringt die die ganze Scheise auch wieder absolut nichts. Nicht ohne Grund ist die GTX590 mit 608MHz so tief getaktet. 

Im PCGH Test hat die normale GTX590 schon knapp 440 Watt gezogen, und du willst den Takt mal um läppische 50% anheben, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das du die Spannung um mehr als 0,1 Volt anheben willst, was über 10% entspricht. 

Also lass uns mal vorsichtig zusammenrechnen... 440W*1,5*1,1=726W!

Lass dir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen 726WATT und das ist vorsichtig gerechnet, da wir mal einen linearen Anstieg des Strombedarfs als gegeben annehnen, was aber wie du sicherlich weißt NICHT stimmt. 

In selbst in BFBC2 kommst du mit den Werten von PCGH nach der Rechnung auf über 560 Watt...

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass das die Stromversorgung der Karte mit macht, auch wenn die nochmals aufgebohrt wurde... Die Lastspitzen sind einfach viel zu hoch! Im realen Einsatz werden die sicherlich an die 800 Watt erreichen in den Settings die du dir vorstellst. 

Kannst du gern machen, aber das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur noch dumm und hat nichts mehr mit sinnvollem Einsatz zu tun. Eine Graka sollte schon länger als 5 Minuten durchhalten...

@Zombiez:
Singel-GPU Karte =/= Dual-GPU Karte....

Das man die GTX 580 durchaus auf 900 MHz unter Luft bekommt streite ich auch nicht ab. 

Wobei du das auch nicht mit jeder schaffen wirst. Und wir reden hier auch noch von Dual-GPU die schon eine um 225 Watt niedriger ausgelegte Spannungsversorgung hat im Vergleich zu einem GTX580 SLI System....

1x8Pin->150 Watt +75 Watt aus dem Sockel hat das SLI System ja mehr. Das sollte man wirklich nicht vernachlässigen.....


----------



## bulldozer (31. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja aber die GTX580 zieht schon ihre 300 Watt und mehr @stock aus der Dose. Da wird ne GTX595 @900MHz garantiert noch mehr ziehen als 600 Watt. Die Anschlüsse bieten aber nur 525Watt.....


Spielst wohl gerne Furmark was? Realität in Spielen sieht anders aus -> ~240-250Watt wenns hoch kommt.
Und das mit den Anschlüssen is Murks.
Die 75W für 6-pin und 150W für 8-pin sind lediglich Richtwerte die unter die offiziellen PCIe Spezifikationen fallen.
Man kann aber außerhalb der Spezifikationen fahren da die Kabel physikalisch deutlich mehr liefern können als die offiziellen Specs vorgeben. Nen Netzteilhersteller meinte mal, dass selbst nen 6-pin connector bis zu 200W liefern könnte.
Bestes Beispiel ist die HD 6990 die trotz 2x 8-pin (375W Spezifikation) im AUSUM Modus bis an die 450 ziehen kann..



Skysnake schrieb:


> [...] Und bei 900MHz kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass das die Spannungsversorgung nicht lange mit macht. [...] Nicht ohne Grund ist die GTX590 mit 608MHz so tief getaktet.


Schlechter Vergleich.. um nicht zu sagen gar kein Vergleich. Die GTX 590 hat eine extrem knapp bemessene Spannungsversorgung (wenn ich von Spannungsversorgung spreche, dann rede ich von den VRMs / Spannungswandlern); dadurch sind auch so viele der ersten Modelle abgeraucht, da die Spannungsversorgung selbst leichtes OC nicht mehr mitgemacht hat als die Schutzfunktion ausser Kraft war.
Die Referenz GTX 590 hat lediglich 10 Phasen VRM -> zum Vergleich: Eine einzelne GTX 580 hat schon 8 Phasen und die MARS II soll 19 Phasen haben was pro GPU mehr wäre als eine einzelne GTX 580 und fast das doppelte einer GTX 590; daher würden die 900MHz sicherlich nicht an der Spannungsversorgung, sondern eher an der Kühlung scheitern wobei selbst jetzt noch nichts feststeht wie performant der Kühler sein wird.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Im PCGH Test hat die normale GTX590 schon knapp 440 Watt gezogen, und du willst den Takt mal um läppische 50% anheben, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das du die Spannung um mehr als 0,1 Volt anheben willst, was über 10% entspricht.
> 
> Also lass uns mal vorsichtig zusammenrechnen... 440W*1,5*1,1=726W!


Wieder mal Furmark; in Spielen sind es 340-350W.


----------



## Zyanoses (31. Mai 2011)

Neue bilder gefunden 

Asus zeigt Mars II als

Quelle: computerbase.de

Link: Asus zeigt Mars II als


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2011)

Ganz sicher nicht Fumark...... 

Du solltest eigentlich wissen, das die GTX590 im Fumark runter taktet, und daher gar nicht so viel zieht. nVidia sieht Fumark ja als "Power"-Virus...

Der Wert war aus dem PCGH Test zur GTX590 für BFBC2 entnommen, hab ich doch sogar geschrieben...

Und die 440 Watt sind real gemessen von PCGH. Kannst ja aber gern deren Werte in Frage stellen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

Dann wird halt das Kabel ein bisschen warm, ist doch egal, dafür kann man bald einen WaKü-PCIE Kabelkühler kaufen

Mal ehrlich, in alten Häusern haben die auch zu grobe Sicherungen drinnen, da interessierts niemand ob 8-10 Ampere, solange es nicht zu brennen anfängt 

Und wer Geld für diese Karte hat, wird sich wohl auch ein gescheites Netzteil zulegen


----------



## Memphys (31. Mai 2011)

Bitte, kauft euch die Karte und fackelt sie samt Mainboard beim OCen wieder ab. Wenn da noch ein 8-Pin dran wär, gut und schön, aber länger als 5 Minuten werden die Kabel das wohl nicht überleben, auch wenn die 150W nur Richtwerte sind und du VIELEICHT 200W durchgedrückt bekommst.


----------



## Jamrock (31. Mai 2011)

Naja ich denke das man die Karte nur mit Wakü + Guten Modell (Glück) aud die 900 Mhz ordentlich takten kann.

Wobei es denke ich für den Durchschnittlichen Anwender viel besser ist ein GTX 580 Sli zu nehmen, wenn man schon die Power will. Da kommt man zum einen Preiswerter und Kühler (besseres OC-Potential) weg.
Aber leider hat man das Prestige_Faktor der Karte nichtmehr ; ).

Wenn ich das Kleingeld hätte würde ich mir die Karte auch erstmal leisten, aber solange gilt : P/L>absolute Leistung


----------



## Zyanoses (31. Mai 2011)

Aber leute ist es den nicht so das wenn man neue hardware bestellt das aupacken einbauen usw immer am meinsten Spass macht ? was meint ihr den was das für ein glücksgefühl ist wenn da son dicker Kartong is wo die karte drin ist ankommt , und man es auspacken darf. ich bin leider aus so ein freak der auf sowas steht und seinen rechner alle 5-6 Monate nachrüstet. Ist leider ne Sucht die erst dan gestillt ist wenn man das teil selber in der hand hat . Ob das teil sinvoll is war mir persönlich bei der gtx 590 egal wie auch bei der gtx 480 . Is schneller als das teil was ich habe gehts in den einkaufswagen und ab zu kasse und bestellung abschließen fertig. Klar die kartre is nix für gamer die sich hardwarteile bei mutti mit versprechen erkaufen oder der gleichen. Leider sind es aber die leute im forum die sich so darüber aufregen weil sie so eine karte nie haben werden oder in absehbarer zeit, und es dan schlecht reden. Ich persönlich werde mir auch die karte kaufen egal ob sie 800 oder 1200 euro kostet ich spare mein geld genau für solche hardware , geht man halt nich saufen oder der gleichen , da is das geld nämlich noch schlechter angelegt. 

lg stefan

Nicht über rechtschreibung flamen wenn ich die Karte habe werde ich das geld sparen auf nen deutsch kurs


----------



## Leopardgecko (31. Mai 2011)

Ist schon ein imposantes Stück Technik, das mir auch gefallen könnte.
Aber wäre es bei solchen Karten nicht mittlerweile sinnvoller, 
wenn man ihnen ein externes Netzteil dazupacken würde, anstelle von immer mehr 8-Pol-Steckeranschlüssen?
Das würde einem die Weiterverwendung vorhandener Netzteile ermöglichen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das die Karte zu wenig Saft bekommt.
Den Aufpreis eines solchen ext. NT könnte die angepeilte Klientel sicher locker verschmerzen.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ob es bei der Karte auch ein AKW dazu gibt


Das AKW gibt es in der Fukushima-Edition dazu.


----------



## Zombiez (31. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Im PCGH Test hat die normale GTX590 schon knapp 440 Watt gezogen, und du willst den Takt mal um läppische 50% anheben, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das du die Spannung um mehr als 0,1 Volt anheben willst, was über 10% entspricht.
> 
> Also lass uns mal vorsichtig zusammenrechnen... 440W*1,5*1,1=726W!
> 
> Lass dir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen 726WATT und das ist vorsichtig gerechnet, da wir mal einen linearen Anstieg des Strombedarfs als gegeben annehnen, was aber wie du sicherlich weißt NICHT stimmt.


 
Na ich will hoffen, dass du kein Ingenieur wirst...


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Mai 2011)

Wer sich Microruckler und so eine Karte leisten kann bzw. will kann sich auch eine WaKü leisten.
Und deswegen entfällt mir der Sinn des Lüftkühlers?
Ansonsten super Teil, denn nur Asus zeigt Möglichkeiten abseits der PCI(e)-Norm!
Ist aber trotzdem für die Mehrheit nutzlos 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Lolm@n (31. Mai 2011)

Zyanoses schrieb:
			
		

> jo aber gebraucht würde ich mir die karte nich holen es gab die ma in einen östereichigen shop für 600 neu die hätte ich mir dan geholt an deiner stelle.



Das war halt so ein Typischer haben will gedanke gewesen


----------



## Badboy121 (31. Mai 2011)

hmm, da hatte nvidia bzw asus wieder langeweile... die dinger sind einfach nur zum angucken gut, viel zu heiß, schlucken strom ohne ende und bringen nicht wirklich die leistung, die sie eigentlich bringen sollten...
aber egal, schön und protzig sind die dinger trotzdem^^


----------



## Zyanoses (31. Mai 2011)

ja aber ma ehrlich ohne solche karten und hardware wäre es doch langweilig oder ??  wenn es nur alles in referenz geben würde dan hätte man nie mehr ein WOw effekt bei neuer hardware . Bei solchen messen cebit oder computexx waarten gamer doch auf so karten freuen sich auf test benches usw .


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2011)

Zombiez schrieb:


> Na ich will hoffen, dass du kein Ingenieur wirst...


 
sehr gehaltvoller post...


----------



## derstef (1. Juni 2011)

Ich höre immer nur Mi-Mi-Mi ... Stromverbrauch, Anschaffungskosten, Mikroruckeln ... bei einem Sportwagen fragt doch auch keiner nach dem Verbrauch.

Stromverbrauch:
Einen Rechner mit so einer Karte lässt doch eh keiner durchlaufen für Downloads. Sowas nutzt man für Games und wer hat denn mehr als 1-2h am Tag Zeit dafür wenn er arbeiten geht?
Haben die ewigen Stromnörgler schon mal nen Blick auf ihren Kühlschrank/Spüler/WaMa/Fön ... geworfen?

Anschaffungskosten:
Wer mehr Leistung braucht als die aktuell schnellste Karte (GTX580) liefert ist auf MGPU angewiesen. 2 GTX 580 Kosten ca. 800 Euro und man hat dann eben 2 im Rechner.
Diese 2 muss man sinnvollerweise mit Wasserkühlern ausstatten (2x ca. 80€) und hat wenn die nächste Generation rauskommt 2 Karten die man wieder verkaufen muss.
Sieht man die Kosten für eine Karte ala Mars2 dazu im Vergleich ist das schon fast wieder wirtschaftlich.

Mikroruckeln:
Dieses Phänomen ist sehr stark von der Empfindlichkeit des Einzelnen abhängig. Es gibt einige die es stark stört und einige die es nicht stört.
Ich habe seit ca. 6 Monaten ein SLI-System und bin sehr glücklich damit - solange die Bildrate nicht unter 45-50 Frames sinkt ruckelt da garnichts.


----------

